# Help choosing insurance company in Germany



## nwogeorge

Hi all. I am currently living in Germany, Baden-Württemberg and I have found a job with gross annual income at 85.000 euros, which will be increased at 100.000 euros after 6 months. My starting day was 20 August and the first salary is expected at 25 September.

From the company they said:



> Our tax accountant is informed and has tried to prepare everything. To transfer your salary, you need an insurance in Germany. That is part of the set-up.
> 
> Could you send me the conformation letter from the company you have chosen, please.


So, I should find a German insurance company and I should have a confirmation letter from them. In that point I need your help.

From the first googling, I read that if the gross annual income is less than 60.000 euros, the public insurance is obligatory and everything is done by your company. But in my case, I can choose what insurance company I want but everything should be done by me.

Since not trusting insurance companies, but insurance is obligatory in Germany, what is my cheapest possible choice, just for being legal? And how all the process is done? Everything is done on the web and I just receive my health card in my living place? Does it matter that I still live in a hotel, without having rented an apartment and without registration in my local municipality?

Also, the first months that my gross annual income will be 85000, how many euros will be my net monthly income? Just 3900 euros, or it is possible to get in 4200-4300 euros? I am single 30 years old.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If they are talking about health insurance, you may want to consider enrolling initially with one of the public Krankenkasse. You can always switch later on to a private insurer if you want to, but once you go private you can't go back to the public insurance. This site may help: https://www.krankenkassen.de/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus

Hello,
guess you need a health insurance.
In that case, you get a job, a public health insurance is best and cheapest over the years.
In Germany the Beitragsbemessungsgrenze is basic for calculation to health insurance, social duties, pensions etc.

In 2018 salary up to € 4425 / mon.
f.i. https://www.vdek.com/vertragspartner/arbeitgeber/beitragssaetze.html

Above 4425 € you can choose insurances, private or public health insurance voluntary payment. Private is much more expensive if you grow older. Only for the younger could it be cheaper, but a return to public insurance isn 't possible.

Differences between public insurances are minor because of fix percentage rates.
It 's more the service for your money.
But from sight avoid AOK, local insurances.

https://www.krankenkassen.de/gesetzliche-krankenkassen/krankenkassen-liste/

Best you check out with your HR department what will be best for you..


----------



## nwogeorge

Ok, they suggested me TK (techniker krankenkasse). What is your opinion? Thanks again.


----------



## Nononymous

It depends if you are planning to stay in Germany long-term. If you are only there a few years, and are young and healthy, you could save some money with private insurance. If you intend to stay, you are probably better off with a public insurer (someone will always tell you to avoid AOK so there's probably a reason, so go with TK or Barmer or something like that, there's a list). Note that you cannot easily switch from private back to public so if you are uncertain, start with public even it costs more initially.

Over at another forum, the link to which I am not allowed to give here (search for "toy" and "town" and "germany") there are a couple of English-speaking insurance advisors who advertise their services, and who seem to be very helpful and well regarded. Perhaps try to contact one of them.


----------



## Nononymous

nwogeorge said:


> Ok, they suggested me TK (techniker krankenkasse). What is your opinion? Thanks again.


It was a long time ago but I had a good experience with TK. It would be a perfectly safe place to start. You don't want to go right into private because you can't get back into public.


----------



## wadistance

You’ll need private insurance - the threshold for public insurance is 56k and under 

There’s plenty of options - ottonova is really good for expats, is app based and you can always get English speaking doctors if you need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadistance

wadistance said:


> You’ll need private insurance - the threshold for public insurance is 56k and under
> 
> There’s plenty of options - ottonova is really good for expats, is app based and you can always get English speaking doctors if you need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just reread and I didn’t realise you can choose. 

I’m with TK and they’re great. Check out ottonova anyway - their rates are pretty decent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwogeorge

Thanks all for your answers. How much time needs all the process? I mean I can have my health card and everything will be active in 5-10 business days, or one month is really necessary?


----------



## wadistance

nwogeorge said:


> Thanks all for your answers. How much time needs all the process? I mean I can have my health card and everything will be active in 5-10 business days, or one month is really necessary?




Have you got your visa organised and with you? If so, it’ll take you 2-3 days with TK ... much easier in person. I went there on a Monday , had my welcome letter on weds, registered for an online account and had my pin Thursday... all by snail mail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian86

An important thing that nobody mentioned yet is, that public health insurance companies have to take you as a client, but private health insurance companies don't!

They will run a health check on you (by questions in the apply form) and when you are "too sick" in their eyes you won't get coverage.

When it comes to public health insurance I can recommend TK. They have english forms and support which is really helpful


----------

